# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting!!!



## Hauntiholik

*This forum is for sharing your thoughts on the best and worst Pro and Amateur Haunts and Displays you've been to. This is also the place for discussion of your own haunt. *

** Please keep the discussion of haunts constructive and not attacking **

This is NOT a forum for the discussion of costumes, props or sounds. We have other sub forums for that 

If you would like to let others know about your website changes, please create a thread about them the Links forum here: Links

Please do not hi-jack other people's threads with your own display pictures.

If you want to post pictures or videos of your haunt then please post them here: Haunt Photos and Videos 

Please do not create multiple threads in the _Haunt Tactics and Techniques_ sub forum with updates of your haunt for this season.

Users who post multiple threads about the same haunt will have their new thread merged with the original. Please don't make a habit of it though. :jol:


----------

